# coding for revision of forehead flap



## lwcarter (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice for coding the revision of a forehead flap to reconstruct a nasal defect after skin cancer?  The flap needs to be debulked and MD is trying to figure out code for PDL.
Thank you.


----------



## plasticscoder (Jan 17, 2012)

For revision, defatting or rearranging of transferred pedicle flap or skin graft, see CPTs 13100-14302. [instructions per 'Flaps' section, professional edition pg 73/ 2011 book or pg 74/ 2012 book, below CPT 15650]


----------

